# Favorite Bicep Exercise



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

EvilEdDanzig did a thread on what hits your chest the most. Good idea, so I want to know what hits your biceps the best (you personally). If you could have only one bicep exercise, what would you do?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll go first. I have trouble feeling exercises in my biceps. I usually feel it more in my forearms and elbow, no matter how good form I try and try to squeeze. But I always feel the bicep contract when I do Incline DB curls! So they are my favorite exercise to do.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2004)

incline DB curls are a great exercise


I still like the good ole barbell curl as my fav.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I like the BB curl except I've got horrible tendonitis now!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah, that can be the problem with that exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm a mess P-funk!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2004)

lol, you are falling apart brother.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't think God ment for anyone to be a bodybuilder.  It is not the healthiest lifestyle........gain weight, lose wieght, lift weight......repeat.


----------



## Wannabefit (Jan 18, 2004)

21's are a good shocker


----------



## Mr.No (Jan 18, 2004)

Straight BB curls are my favourite...and most effective as well.


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Pull ups with an underhand grip.


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 18, 2004)

Man,I dig seeing the props....glad you liked the idea!

As for me,it's a split between....

Smith Machine Drag Curls 
        and
Cambered bar Preacher Curls

those are my favorites because I feel thorough stress in my biceps and I usually get a tremendous pump off the first set or two


----------



## Monolith (Jan 18, 2004)

single arm cable curls

i usually do them as dropsets.  they feel great.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

i curl those 5lb'ers 

(im not kidding  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Evil- what's a smith machine drag curl?


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 18, 2004)

A Smith Machine drag curl is when you go on a Smith machine and instead of a full curl motion,you drag the bar close to your body,pushing your elbows back as the bar raises up against your torso. You usually cannot use much weight with these, and they hit HARD if you do them right. The biggest problem with these is concentrating on using ONLY your biceps and not using your back,effectively that would turn into a half-assed upright row.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 18, 2004)

Incline DB curls I love.  Love the feeling of them, they just get me so pumped to keep working out.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 18, 2004)

I like incline db curls as well...and ez-bar curls....and hammer curls..hell, i pretty muc hlike them all.


----------



## Darkkmind (Jan 19, 2004)

Preacher curls.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

BB curls and seated incline db curls (feel the burn)


----------



## UTURN (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I don't think God ment for anyone to be a bodybuilder.
> 
> 1Ti 4:8 -
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by UTURN *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> ...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 19, 2004)

EZ and straight bar !!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2004)

I do 4 sets for biceps now instead of my old 3. Right now I do 2 sets of hammers for 10-12 reps (60-65 #s), then a set or two of seated incline curls (simultaneous) ~10 reps, if I only did one previous set of the seated then I will probably finish with a set of standing alternated curls same reps.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by UTURN *_
> 1Ti 4:8 -
> Physical exercise has some value, but spiritual exercise is much more important, for it promises a reward in both this life and the next.



Mother Theresa had done great things with her life.

I will paraphrase, 'lay down your riches and follow me.'


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like the BB curl except I've got horrible tendonitis now!


I have this problem once I get to around 115. Lately I've been doing plenty of alternating DB curls, incline curls, and hammer curls.  Once every 3 to 4 bicep workouts, I superset 10-12 rep BB curls (moderate weight concentrating on form) with 8-10 reps alternating DB curls for 3 sets.  Talk about feeling it!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> incline DB curls are a great exercise
> 
> 
> I still like the good ole barbell curl as my fav.



Inclines are my fav - I love the stretch you get and they are the only exercise that make me sore.  

Well, either that or several drop sets with a barbell until you wake up the next morning with your biceps contracted and can't move them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 20, 2004)

I like the barbell curl.  I can't lift shit, but I still like them.


----------



## Larva (Jan 20, 2004)

must agree i like inclin db curls 2, 

do any of you when you curl have you pinky be high then your thumb at the end of the movement, almost like a twist, i really feel the bicep contract when i do this, that is if i remeber to do it

also like hammer curls


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2004)

incline db curls for me.  hadn't done them in awhile.  did them sunday and i remembered why i love them.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

I like incline db curls supersetted with hammer curls..Or..my favorite thing....  21's!


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone here been brave enough to attempt the Smith Maching Drag Curls yet? lol.....

I serious do recommend them as a nice little shocker. Just don't plan on using a ton of weight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd like to try it, but I think I need to see it done first Evil!! I love 21's too, but I keep forgetting to do them


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

I have to say either incline DB curls, or an exercise similar. IMO DB's stimulate the biceps so much more efficiently than a BB does. Just my $.02.


----------



## samat631 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Darkkmind *_
> Preacher curls.




what exactly are preacher curls??


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2004)

I like concentration curls.  They are pretty similar to preacher curls.  Hammer curls are nice too because they hit up the forearm too.


----------



## sYkboY (Jan 21, 2004)

inclines and Hammers.

I still really like the 12oz. curls too.


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Feb 18, 2004)

go to Training Biceps and Brachs thread that my boy Twizted110 started......there are links there for the drags, it'll give you a bit of an idea of what to do...


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 18, 2004)

I would go with heavy standing alt DB curls and finish with a drop set   painful

Scott


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 18, 2004)

i like preachers the most cause you can see your bicep working the easiest. i heard preacher curls weren't good though. 

Mudge: you only do 4 sets of biceps? damn i do like 10 sets. incline db, standing ez curls, and finish w/preacher curls.


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I think incline curls hit my biceps the hardest when i did them...but i dont know how much of an incline i need for the bench i use at school.  it doesnt have degrees, only numbers 1-8(8 being the most incline)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> I would go with heavy standing alt DB curls and finish with a drop set   painful
> 
> Scott



I ussually do my alt dumbell curls at an incline so I can't cheat but tried standing today because all benches were taken.  I went as heavy as I could and boy they burned like a mutha, best feeling ever.  Lovin the last drop set lol.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

incl db curls, standing bb curls, preacher curls, lying cable curls.


----------



## nikeel (Feb 19, 2004)

Try bent over barbell curls. They're really hard to do and hit your muscles in a really different way.


----------



## zakk (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm also for the DB Incline curls.  then single arm preachers.

the BB curls kill my wrists.  But I did love them


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

Want the most painful pump in the world?

Superset Alternate dumbell curls with reverse grip pull downs

Dear Lord.....


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Feb 19, 2004)

If oyu are doing pulldowns properly,you shouldn't have hardly ANY feeling in your biceps. The point is to pull with your lats if you and I are on the same page here. Just using your arms as levers won't pump you up at all..... 

that said, I found an UNGODLY pump by leading in with straight set concentration curls (Arnold style),straight set barbell/cambered bar curls, alt DB curls superset with close grip chins,preacher curls,then FINALLY 2 drop sets of Nautilus Machine curls....THAT pumps you so tight you'll need to shave at arms length for 3 days! Get an extension for your Machs and Schicks!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

Um... reverse grip pulldowns stress the biceps quite a bit, especially if your doing it with the intent of working out your biceps.


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Feb 19, 2004)

yes,but it is primarily a LATISSIMUS exercise. If you modify it strictly for biceps,fine....but I'd think you'd use a modified high cable curl instead...but what the hell man, it's a party right?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

I actually got the idea from the Heavy Duty Training book by Mentzer.  The pull down actually stresses the bicep in a way that curls cannot, through a different range of motion than pretty much any barbell or dumbell.  I dont use it religiously, but it worked so well for me during a sticking point I had to recommend it   And it gives one hell of a pump!


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Feb 19, 2004)

tell you what,I'll cut you a deal: You try Smith Machine Drag Curls (a favorite shock motion of mine) and I'll try your Mentzer inspired pulldowns. Deal?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

Heh.... Deal. I train arms tommorrow, Ill let you know how it feels


----------



## plouffe (Feb 20, 2004)

I definatly say Incline DB curls, Straightbar curls, and close grip e-z curl preacher curls..


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2004)

I just tried straight barbell preacher curls the other day for the first time.  My biceps felt ripped...


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I normally hate doing bis but i love doing close or wide grip BB curls!


----------



## Skib (Feb 21, 2004)

DB's over BB's for me

as long as i have my precious hammer curls and concentration curls i'm good to go


----------



## plouffe (Feb 21, 2004)

Skib - Straightbar curls are a must man...


----------

